# ABOUT GPS



## nataliegrey (Mar 24, 2011)

im going to buy an in dash car GPS, but I got no idea how to pick a proper one. Any criteria of choosing a good or decent device?


----------



## Kilia (Mar 18, 2011)

Car GPS navigation units are one of the must-haves of car electronic appliances for most drivers. When you are planning to get a car DVD player GPS tracking system, choose one which has live voice instructions along with visual maps, while you are driving. Voice instructions can be extremely helpful in getting you where you need to go especially when you are driving alone.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

Alpine Kenwood and Pioneer are the leaders in after market Nav units. There are two different types out there. One is a built in all in on unit, the other had add-on Nav which requires a separate box and wiring.


----------

